

Ask HN: An inexpensive way to stay in the Bay Area for a week or two? - yrashk

I am considering driving down to the Bay Area next week for a week or two for some intensified networking and meetings; being on a very tight budget, can't really afford conventional accommodation options. Any reasonable hacks for staying somewhere around the Bay Area for cheap? :)
======
nickpinkston
I'm currently in the same boat as you - staying at an EconoLodge near Oakland
airport... Couchsurfing would be great it you're willing to relocate a few
times during the trip - unless you find an awesome host (!), and AirBnB is
actually more expensive than this hotel for a week...

The short term market here is pretty under-served actually - especially since
there are probably plenty of people in our situation.

------
revorad
<http://www.couchsurfing.org/>

------
brudgers
There's always camping:

[http://www.parks.ca.gov/pages/737/files/august%2017%20geoloc...](http://www.parks.ca.gov/pages/737/files/august%2017%20geoloc%20web_camping.pdf)

------
romymisra
Try airbnb.com if you haven't already :).

------
ronzakay
Do you have any social network contact here? Plus, where are most of your
meetings? Peninsula or the city?

------
peng
Youth hostels.

~~~
xcallemjudasx
Depending on age a youth hostel might not be an option. The ones I stayed in
when I was in Europe wouldn't let anybody over 30(25 in some cases) stay.

